# Top Openwater Crappie Lures...



## njsimonson

What are your favorite lures for Crappies during the openwater season?

I like the standard 1/16 oz jig head with 2" tube bodies in pink, silver, or white tipped with a minnow.

Any other takes on how to land specks in the spring and summer?

Anyone fish them on the flyrod, and if so what flies do you use?


----------



## Lance Pardee

Tiny crank baits trolled, or thrown shallow are my favorites. I'm a big jig fan too.


----------



## birddog131

NJ- you and that dang flyrod! :wink: 
It is pretty tough to beat a small hook,a bucket of minnows and a case of beer, combine that with a slip bobber and a split shot and the action in the early spring bays casting into the reeds has to be by far the most productive for me.
I do enjoy the standard tube jig (green and black) 1/8 oz...cast that into the reeds and hold on! Man, come on crappie fishing!


----------



## smalls

Nick, I had fair success with a muddler last summer. Silver and white seemed to do just fine. It seemed whenever I switched to nymphs or wet flies that I could only catch sunnies (which aint a bad thang at all).

Of course my body of water was tiny, so it wasn't like I had to go searching for them. From 4 or 5 vantage points you couldnearly cover the whole "lake". Everythign was C&R.


----------



## holmsvc

1/16oz jig and a 2in fuzzy grub tip it with a minnow.


----------



## Shu

beetle spin


----------



## Field Hunter

1/16 oz. white beetlespin.....with a larger blade.....use a 2" white mister twister tail......and NO Minnows. Troll over cabbage weeds in morning and evenings.....troll fairly fast.

I forgot.....this works the best in the middle of the Summer.


----------



## huntmaster

Pink or purple tube jigs trolled slow is a great searching method to find the schools.


----------



## Field Hunter

Huntmaster, What time of year? and what state? Get more specific on the area of the lakes.


----------



## njsimonson

Some GPS Coordinates would be great too huntmaster!!! LOL!! :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter

Not funny! I was looking for specific locations such as in the cabbage weeds, on the edge of the cabbage, off breaklines, etc. What time of year at least.


----------



## Quackkills9

Gypsi jig or firefly jig w/o minnows,grubs and etc. do the job for me, casting them in the reeds or finding the them and jig right in front of their mouth and they'll take it. I usually catch them for fun and throw them back so the lake produces more crappies for the future. Its starting to come back. good luck ya'll this spring/summer panfishin'


----------



## Burly1

Minnow tubes, perch color, with a 1/32 oz jighead buried inside. I like to suspend two of these under a bobber and wait for the thump! When the fish are in a feeding or slightly neutral mood, this really works great. Although, last week I had a guy start fishing next to me, he was using the old gold and red Super Duper. He cleaned up, while I was scratching the occasional speck. Just goes to show you that you should stay versatile! Burl


----------



## bassinteen

i find i can get some big crappie by slowly reeling in the smallest grub i can find on an icefishing jig. :withstupid: i get 12+ inchers but hey from where i fish @ they are pretty big. minnows also work


----------



## Brad Anderson

Anything small will do the job. Though I've never caught one on a leech before.


----------



## njsimonson

BA - Long time no talk to. Will be up at the usual haunt in DL on the 23-25. Hope to see you there. We'll definitely have to get together this summer for some fishing! Maybe even some summer crappie on the Pipe.


----------

